#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How is the python language structured?

## grabcoder

Hi everyone,
I'm a fresh learner of python language. I'm familiar with C# and Java. But I can't understand the structure of the python language. Can anyone suggest me how can I learn the structure of python clearly?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi everyone,
> I'm a fresh learner of python language. I'm familiar with C# and Java. But I can't understand the structure of the python language. Can anyone suggest me how can I learn the structure of python clearly?


I found this article about python structure program on online, Hope this will be helpful to you

----------

